# طالب ميكاترونكس محتاج منكم مساعدة ارجووووكم



## روزاما المراغى (1 أغسطس 2008)

اناطالب ميكاترونكس من مصر
ف سنةتالتة
ماهى نصايحكم لى يامشرقين ويامهندسبن
ماذاافعل ف فترة الاجازة
لقدقرأت كتب عدةمن منتداكم
هل انزل اتدرب عملى؟
اين بمصر يمكننى اتدرب واخدكورسات؟
ارجو من مهندسنا احمدعقيقى المشاركة


----------



## روزاما المراغى (5 أغسطس 2008)

ليش ماحدا رد على هل هو عدم معرفةللاجابة ام هو تجاهل حتى من استاذنا م.عفيفى
عموماشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## Think (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخوي روزاما
اسال الله ان يوفقك. من وجهة نظري حاول إيجاد فرص تدريبية لدى أي شركة تصنيع لكتساب الخبرة والتعرف على بيئة العمل. وممكن عمل بعض المشاريع الصغيرة والتي سوف يكون لها الأثر الايجابي فيما بعد على مشروع التخرج الخاص بك. كونك سوف تكون أكثر إلماما بالجانب العملي عند القيام بالمشروع.


----------



## الموهندس (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا مش مصري فسامحني,,ولكن نصيحةthink جديرة بالأهتمام,,وانشاء خوتك يردزا عليك


----------



## الجارح الاسير (7 أغسطس 2008)

نصيحه كويسه انا عن نفسي باعمل بيها خد كورسات الplcو الmicroو الالكترونيكس و لو حابب خد كورس CAD CAM


----------



## روزاما المراغى (10 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الجارح الاسير ىاعلم ماهوcad Cam
الرجاءالتوضيح؟
واين اخذ الدورات به بمصر؟
ارجوالافادة


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (10 أغسطس 2008)

اختي مثل ما قالوالشباب يمكن تاخذي دورات مثل plcوpic microcontroller,وبواسطة picيمكن تعملي مختير صغير في البيت وستحاتجين الى القطع التالية
1-pic programmerويكلف بالاردن تقريبا 50 دينار
2-multimater
3-diods and resistros
4-transformer220/12V
5-regulator75L05
واذا ما بتعرفي شى عن pic ممكن افيدك


----------



## روزاما المراغى (11 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من المهندس يوسف حافظ افادتى ف pic
ماهو؟
وماهواللى ممكن اعمله بالبيت؟


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (14 أغسطس 2008)

pic is a small chip device contains inside it a ROM(read only memory),RAM (random acess memory),EEPROM(electrical erasable ROM) and CPU(central process unit).this pic can be programed either by assemly languageor C++ or viaual basic deponding on person knowledge.if you learn how to write software and program this device you can make many projects as controlling DC motor torque,speed,and dirction and many application can be executed by this chip.


----------



## روزاما المراغى (14 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة حلوة كتييييييييييير


----------



## برونزيي (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز 

اقولها لك نصيحة استغل اي كورس او تدريب تجدة خلال فترة دراستك
لان الفرصة ماهتكون موجودة بعد التخرج 

خد دوراة في الاتوكاد plc المضخات الهيدروليك والبينامتك 
ويوجد مراكز كثيرة تقدر تدرب فيها 
اهم خطوه حاول تشغل عملي كثير ماهتلاقي صعوبة اول ماتخش اي مصنع تشتغل فرصتك وستغلها


----------

